
Justice Department Fights Web Hosting Company for Trump Protester Information - putsteadywere
https://lawfareblog.com/justice-department-fights-web-hosting-company-trump-protester-information
======
putsteadywere
The Justice Department is fighting for information on all of the visitors to
the website disruptj20.org, as well as log files on when and from where the
visitors logged onto the site, what they looked at, and emails related to the
site. The site at the center of the storm bills itself as a platform
connecting Trump protesters and "support[ing] the massive and spontaneous
eruption of resistance across the United States that’s happened since the
election."

